# Someone please help me!!! w/Qview



## fanciesmom (Sep 22, 2008)

I cannot stop myself!  The addiction grows . . . gaaaaaaaaaaa
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






We found a wonderful meat market where they sell curing salts in addition to all their meats.  Well we just had to try some stuff, a rib eye steak that cut like butter and their Italian sausage, so far (still sage sausage to go).

Well what better to do with Italian sausage????? *Fatty!* 







Provolone, turkey pepperoni, and salami!  Drooling has begun.







Tomatoes, black olives . . . . 






Fresh picked basil, then shredded mozz. and some dried oregano!






Out of the smoker and waiting for dinner.







Ready to eat with a nice green salad!  Pizza without the crust!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Sep 22, 2008)

Holy Fatty Batman!  That's beautiful!  I like the weave on the bacon too!


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 22, 2008)

Now that,is a real fine looking Fatty


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Great smoke, and congrats on the Q too!


----------



## grothe (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow that looks good!! Way ta go!!


----------



## slickrat (Sep 22, 2008)

WOW! I'm gonna have to try that some day. You guys/gals are sure creative!
Very nice lookin fatties.


----------



## 1894 (Sep 22, 2008)

And you need help with ???????
Keep looking for more fatty ideas and trying them , I think you are doing a 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





job .


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 22, 2008)

Now that is some good looking eats!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 22, 2008)

Mmmmm...now that's a good looking fatty!!


----------



## capt dan (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks to me the only thing you need help with would be possibly downsizing your pics just a tad bit, not much, other than that, I would say that is  THE nicest fatty I have seen in a  while!

POINTS!!!


----------



## fanciesmom (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you so much all!  Fatty's are great - and DH loves them on a sammie for lunch.  

It's really a lot of fun figuring out what all to put in them.  Oooooh, just had an idea - meatloaf with mac & cheese!  Oh geeze this might be one I don't share with anyone!  Mine!


----------



## richtee (Sep 22, 2008)

Pick ME  PICK ME! I WILL HELP YOU....   eat it  hehe  Wooo! Awesome fatty!


----------



## daboys (Sep 22, 2008)

Very nice fatty! Nice job!


----------



## joneser (Sep 23, 2008)

Awesome looking Fatty! I can't wait to try my first one! The bacon looks so good!


----------



## vlap (Sep 23, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 23, 2008)

Sometimes one has to sit back and sayWOW!That is true art! Love that bacon weave!


----------



## cman95 (Sep 23, 2008)

Awesome job......I believe it deserves points!!


----------



## fanciesmom (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 23, 2008)

That is a true work of art - and yep worth points :-) 

And cap dan just needs a bigger screen - pics work fine for me. 
Well when I say fine, I mean I'm typing with wet fingers from the drool - man I could practically smell the smoke on the fatty. 
AArrgggg, the craving returns !

Is there a specific area on the forum for fatty fillings ? If not can one be made. Sure it's great zapping around reading them - but would also be nice if there were somewhere they could all be gathered together.


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 23, 2008)

That looks like a professionally made fatty. Beautiful. Maybe you should consider opening a chain of restaurants. Have to think of a good name though. I don't think Fatties R Us is taken. Might draw the wrong clientele though.


----------



## jond (Sep 23, 2008)

That fatty looks awesome :) can't wait for the weekend to roll another fat one :)

The Fatty Fillings 411 would be awesome.

Jon.


----------



## fanciesmom (Sep 23, 2008)

Funny you should mention that!  Bob (DH) and I have been rethinking some of our ideas for my Personal Chef business - and we're really thinking BBQ!  I've got a lovely French name for my business - but doesn't really fit the BBQ and Fatty theme.


----------

